# GRCS company, web site?



## Plasmech (Oct 31, 2009)

Do the makers of the GRCS have a web page and is there a company associated with the unit that can be contacted? Thanks.

(otherwise I assume Sherill handles everything?)


----------



## JTinaTree (Oct 31, 2009)

Greg Goode is his name, the maker of the GRCS, there is no website that i know of though. If you are interested in one check out the DVD for it. Sherrills sells it and it shows what the tool is capable of doing..


----------



## newb (Nov 1, 2009)

You can only buy through a retailer. Greg does not sell to the public. Pete


----------



## RacerX (Nov 1, 2009)

Why in 2009 would a company not have a website for such a product?


----------



## newb (Nov 1, 2009)

It's a tool that sells itself. Greg also runs a full time tree business. I don't see what could be gained from a web-site. If you want a GRCS, your going to get it. If your sitting on a fence, nothing anyone says is going to move you. Pete


----------



## RacerX (Nov 1, 2009)

newb said:


> It's a tool that sells itself. Greg also runs a full time tree business. I don't see what could be gained from a web-site. If you want a GRCS, your going to get it. If your sitting on a fence, nothing anyone says is going to move you. Pete




Your statement goes against the psychological reason for advertising. Studies have be done to prove that product visibility will indeed sell more products, especially in men who are very visual to begin with. But to each his own, just seems to me that for a company a website would be a no brainer if you really wanted to sell more of your products.


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Nov 1, 2009)

RacerX said:


> Your statement goes against the psychological reason for advertising. Studies have be done to prove that product visibility will indeed sell more products, especially in men who are very visual to begin with. But to each his own, just seems to me that for a company a website would be a no brainer if you really wanted to sell more of your products.



My argument against that is this: almost everyone who would buy a GRCS already knows about it, knows where to get one, and can get their hands on the DVD is they choose.

Youtube is filled with videos of the GRCS, showing what it is capable of, how it is constructed, and how to properly use it.

Anyone who is an AS member, or has a Wesspur, Sherril or Bailey's catalogue laying around has seen the GRCS more than once.

No, I don't have one, and Yes, I want one.

T


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 1, 2009)

You are a tough looking dude, Blacken, I bet you could be a GRCS!
Jeff, just funnin
Do you know Pittsburg,OK.? Got freinds there.
Jeff


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Jeff

I've been used as a mule more times than I can count


----------



## Plasmech (Nov 1, 2009)

Whenever I am considering something I first read the manual, hence my desire to locate the product web site.


----------



## Grace Tree (Nov 1, 2009)

No manual. Just the DVD and I think you can find everything on the DVD on youtube.
Phil


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 2, 2009)

If you _think _you need a manual for a GRCS, you DO NOT NEED a GRCS.

Read the tree. Do what you know, and get help when you don't. WHEN you need it.


As always, talk is cheap, anybody can type.

a rope and a truck is a GRCS. but Charly's rig IS the epitome if rigging.


----------



## Plasmech (Nov 2, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> If you _think _you need a manual for a GRCS, you DO NOT NEED a GRCS.
> 
> 
> As always, talk is cheap, anybody can type.
> ...



Nah, as a matter of course I *always* read the manual before buying anything.


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 3, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Nah, as a matter of course I *always* read the manual before buying anything.




One thing I can honestly say about ya, you ask before you leap, and you ask smart questions. do your thing, bro, just be comfortable. I'm only words on a screen, always think for yourself.


----------



## md_tree_dood (Nov 3, 2009)

There is a ton of talk on this board about the GRCS. They are really great, however, in the hands of an idiot, they will magnify mistakes 10 fold. Unfortunately most idiots don't know they are and don't realize that they are even after they almost kill themselves. That being said, please be careful out there.


----------

